

Looking for co-developer for a fun project - kortes

Hello HN!<p>I&#x27;m searching for one (or many) co-developers for my project Cartasy. Cartasy is a text-based real-time strategy game were you trust your luck as you draw through random generated cards with various rarities and stats. These cards can be equipped to your character and&#x2F;or sold on the auction house.<p>You can try the early alpha here (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;kortes.se&#x2F;cartasy&#x2F;).<p>If you are interested in joining the development I&#x27;ll brief you with all I got on the project. And you&#x27;ll get free hands to edit&#x2F;add or come upp with new ideas for the project.<p>I run knockout hooked onto a firebase to provide the user with a real-time interface. I haven&#x27;t layed my hands on the security yet, since I want the prototyp up and running to see if people like the idea, so feel free to flame me on this issue :)<p>Also, for those who reads this and can&#x27;t be arsed with the coding. What do you think about the idea (try the alpha before judging)? Do you have any direct suggestions?<p>Missing from alpha right now:
Fights, auction house, ladders and social features.<p>All you can do atm is simply draw gear, sell, equip and see your character grow in strength! I hope you get the idea!<p>To join, you need basic&#x2F;good knowledge with:
GIT, CSS&#x2F;Stylus, JS&#x2F;Coffeescript, Firebase, Knockout, PHP<p>Ask me anything on my twitter&#x2F;mail: @kortekim or kim{at}kortes.se<p>EDIT: I can see that most of you don&#x27;t know how to check your inventory :) Click the digit (your level) to the left of your health bar.
======
skyfantom
Hi. I'm junior javascript developer, i'd like to join.

~~~
kortes
You can contact me on my email: kim{at}kortes.se

